
Why the Future of Software and Apps Is Serverless (2012) - nailer
https://readwrite.com/2012/10/15/why-the-future-of-software-and-apps-is-serverless/
======
meerita
Some days ago in HN there was a post about how expensive and slow was
serverless. Maybe in a long distant future…

